# 2185 Accutron



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello I have Just got this accutron 2185 twin crown model from what I understand these are a two time zone watch however my 1971 accutron MKII as it is badged up does not have a second hour hand when I got the watch I thought I saw the hand behind the hour hand in the sellers photos but I must have been mistaken. So I have a watch that can move its hour hand in one hour jumps for ease of setting when moving between time zones not unlike the tissot cal 2030 but what I am more interested in is was the watch produced in a variation without the second time zone function. or am I now the proud owner of a watch with its secondary feature now missing and in need of restoration I have seen a referance 2185 hour hand on e bay for $20 is it worth investing in the new hand or is my watch as intended ? here are some pics of the said watch. In all other respects its a nice watch nice case shape clean and keeps time well cannot moan in that respect as its 40 years old.

Thank you


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

balla said:


> but what I am more interested in is was the watch produced in a variation without the second time zone function.


Interesting idea but why would they do that? The 2185 movement is quite complicated on the dial side; I wonder if some parts are missing that prevents the use of the second hour hand? Only way to tell would be to remove the dial.

I cannot tell from your photos, but can you see provision for the GMT hand under the existing hour hand? i.e. an unused shaft.

Here are my 2 watches that use the 2185 movement:


----------



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello silverhawk, The hands on this watch do sit further away from the dial then on my other 218's and there is what I can only describe as a slim brass coloured collar sitting at dial hight that is not visible on my other 218 accutrons the hole in the dial is also larger to accommodate this collar it looks as if a hand could be pressed over the collar in theory and it looks like it would accommodate a hand like the ones on your photos. I have to agree with you silver hawk it seems a bit unlikely the watch was made this way as surly it is a complicated way of solving a simple problem and the second time zone is a much more useful feature on a watch. However as I said the way this watch works now with its independently settable hour hand does also appear as a feature on the tissot 2030 movement to make it easier to adjust the time without the need to stop the watch. I can only find one other small picture of a 2185 with only three hands and there is no way to know if that watch is just missing a hand or bulova meant for it to be that way.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The top crown on all 2185 move the main hour hand in one-hour jumps....so same as yours is currently working. The bottom crown, in the "out" position, moves the minute and normal hour hands + either a GMT disc (as in one of mine) or a GMT hour hand.

If you rotate your bottom crown when in the "out" position, does this "collar" also turn. If it does, you're probably just missing the hand.


----------



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> The top crown on all 2185 move the main hour hand in one-hour jumps....so same as yours is currently working. The bottom crown, in the "out" position, moves the minute and normal hour hands + either a GMT disc (as in one of mine) or a GMT hour hand.
> 
> If you rotate your bottom crown when in the "out" position, does this "collar" also turn. If it does, you're probably just missing the hand.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

balla said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > The top crown on all 2185 move the main hour hand in one-hour jumps....so same as yours is currently working. The bottom crown, in the "out" position, moves the minute and normal hour hands + either a GMT disc (as in one of mine) or a GMT hour hand.
> ...


 :lookaround: :huh:


----------



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

Curious I cannot see any movement at all from this collar when I move the other hands so I really don't know what to think. I have just found another 2185 with only three hands though so maybe bulova did make them like this.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

balla said:


> Curious I cannot see any movement at all from this collar when I move the other hands so I really don't know what to think. I have just found another 2185 with only three hands though so maybe bulova did make them like this.


I'll post a question on the Accutron Yahoo list and see what comes back.


----------

